# How temporarily stop Lightroom syncing?



## mikebore (Aug 7, 2020)

I am on holiday in a remote cottage with negligible internet. How do I stop Lightroom trying to upload photos for the week, and hogging what little bandwidth there is.

There doesn’t seem to be an obvious setting, unless I have to sign out.

Thanks


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi

Click on the little cloud icon, there's the option to Pause Syncing.

Have a good holiday!


----------



## mikebore (Aug 7, 2020)

Thanks very much Paul. Do I win the prize for the easiest question of the week?!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Aug 8, 2020)

We like easy!!!


----------



## BobH53 (Jan 3, 2021)

I have a related question (I think another easy one):  I would like to be able to load a day‘s worth of shooting into LR on the iPadPro, but not have them sync to LR Classic on my desktop at home until I have done some preliminary culling and general edits.  I presume the right thing would be to first pause syncing, then import the photos from my camera into LR on the iPad, do the editing, then enable syncing?  Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes, that's certainly what you could do. The only thing to bear in mind is that while you have syncing paused, you should ensure you have a backup copy of the images (e.g. don't reformat the camera's memory card until the images have been synced to the cloud, or alternatively make a backup copy of the card to an external portable device).


----------



## BobH53 (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks, Jim.  I didn’t mention that, before loading into LR, I copy the original photos to a portable SSD.....as they say “just in case”.


----------

